# Just picked up a ligtly used 40D as a back up for my 7D!



## Richard8971 (Apr 2, 2013)

I find it amazing how many people dump their equipment when new stuff comes out, believing that the new stuff is just miles ahead of what they had been using, (and _had_ been getting great results with to boot!)

I have been looking for a nice 40D w/ grip as a backup/second body to my current 7D. For the money you cannot beat the 40D. The image quality is fantastic (for 10.1mp) and it is as fast as ever. I truly believe this was one of Canon's most overlooked cameras. It's run only lasted a year and many people passed it over when the 50D came out. I have used/owned the 40D and 50D and I love the 40D for the price and image quality. My first 40D I bought used (for $500 bucks) and I replaced it with the 7D when it was stolen about 2 years ago. 

I found a really nice 40D with a Canon bg-e2n grip for about $350 bucks. I can't complain. The older cameras may be scoffed at, but they are far from done.

If you have an older body and think you need to "upgrade", take a look at your glass. Good glass will take you farther than any camera body can.

Like a good friend of mine says, "Learn your equipment and learn it well, you will be miles ahead of someone who solely thinks newer is better but does not know how to use it." 

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

The 40D is a very nice camera, I've had five of them. I'd consider buying another if the price was right. $200 - $250 is a good deal if its a nice low usage body. The problem is that on our local Craigslist, prices are silly.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 40D is a very nice camera, I've had five of them. I'd consider buying another if the price was right. $200 - $250 is a good deal if its a nice low usage body. The problem is that on our local Craigslist, prices are silly.



I have seen 40D bodies on Adorama for $250-$275 bucks and believe me they sell as quickly as they are posted. Local prices range from $300-$350 for a body only. Once the rumored 70D hits the market I bet you will start seeing a lot more 40D's in the range of $200-$250. I still think $300 for a good used 40D body is very reasonable, esp for what you get for that price.

D


----------



## nicku (Apr 2, 2013)

Also i have a 40D as a Canon 7D backup camera. I bought it new in 2008 and used as primary camera for 3 years.

The camera have around 50k click's and still running perfectly. I abused my 40D very hard... from -25 degree Celsius ( on top of the mountains) to very hot desert conditions where the sand is like flour. Never, not even once let me down.


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 2, 2013)

I loved my 40d as well that camera was great if it had AFma I would have kept it. Thank you 50d!


----------



## Robert Welch (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't overlook the 30D either, there were probably more of those made and it's not that much less of a camera than the 40D. I've still got one of each, don't see a point in selling them as they just won't get me enough money to make it worth selling. I use them when I can, just to keep them operational, and they will serve as emergency or beater cameras when needed. Whenever I do use them, I marvel at just how good they were for the time, and still quite good unless you need high ISO performance (higher than 800 at least).


----------



## Aglet (Apr 2, 2013)

40D, my first DSLR and still my favorite Canon body.
not worth selling, will keep, shoot, and cherish. It's my benchmark crop camera.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 2, 2013)

Very much agree. 40D is a brilliant camera. Had two of them myself both running in over 150k clicks and still have one.

If you compare the 7D and 40D on DXO there is not much between them at all. Put a 17-55mm on it and it creates razor sharp images.

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/619|0/(brand)/Canon/(appareil2)/180|0/(brand2)/Canon

I used mine for weddings, landscape, motor sport and editorial work never missed a beat.

But lets not delude too far, it is a great camera but certainly showing its age. Screen res (you cant really tell if the image is sharp), no AFMA, one F2.8 cross type and 8 F5.6 cross type outers which aren't that useful or accurate, ISO 1600 is about as far as you can shoot and not that it bothers me as I dont shoot video but no video.

If you want a cheap fast camera with brilliant IQ then the 40D was probably the best of its era.

Its only when you get cameras like the 5DMKIII that you realise. If your not spoiled in tech like that the 40D still impresses. I upgraded to the 7D and apart from obvious body upgrades the IQ difference was not that great and they are very similar infact I found the 40D to create images less noisy where it counts 100-400. So sold the 7D for a 5DMKIII and kept the 40D.

The 50D didnt appeal to me. 50% more pixels on similar tech made the images rather noisy.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 3, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Very much agree. 40D is a brilliant camera. Had two of them myself both running in over 150k clicks and still have one.
> 
> If you compare the 7D and 40D on DXO there is not much between them at all. Put a 17-55mm on it and it creates razor sharp images.
> 
> ...



Well said, the 50D did not appeal to me either. I chose the 40D when I upgraded from my XTi over the 50D because the money spent on the 50D did not seem worth it. To this day I believe I made the right choice. I have used the 50D and as far as features goes, it is a very nice camera. But image quality and resolution? I have VERY hard time telling images apart taken with the two cameras. 

The 40D takes very low noise photos and are silky smooth. I look forward to taking my new 40D out for a spin. I can't wait to try my new EF 70-300L on it!

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Robert Welch said:


> Don't overlook the 30D either, there were probably more of those made and it's not that much less of a camera than the 40D. I've still got one of each, don't see a point in selling them as they just won't get me enough money to make it worth selling. I use them when I can, just to keep them operational, and they will serve as emergency or beater cameras when needed. Whenever I do use them, I marvel at just how good they were for the time, and still quite good unless you need high ISO performance (higher than 800 at least).



I agree that the 30D is a really good camera, but Canon added a ton of new features to the 40D that makes it "pop" over the 30D. The live view is nice and well as the sensor cleaning. The larger screen is always a plus and the 1.5 fps addition is always welcome. But I would have to agree, the 30D for the price right now is a very good camera. 

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The 40D is a very nice camera, I've had five of them. I'd consider buying another if the price was right. $200 - $250 is a good deal if its a nice low usage body. The problem is that on our local Craigslist, prices are silly.
> ...


The subject got me thinking of how I loved my 40D's. I sold my old backup 10D with a few old EF lenses last weekend, and picked up a nice relatively low usage (13,000) 40D for $250 this evening. Original box, manuals, looking like new.
I'll give it a good trial tomorrow. If I don't like it, I can quickly resell it without losing money. I have a 15-85mm EF-S which I'd saved when I sold my 7D.


----------



## kyle77 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm still a faithful 40D user. Well, I should say my assistant is, as it serves as a backup body for me and he shoots with it when I don't have it on me. I'll put an L lens or a 50 1.4 on it and it still pumps out beautiful images.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

kyle77 said:


> I'm still a faithful 40D user. Well, I should say my assistant is, as it serves as a backup body for me and he shoots with it when I don't have it on me. I'll put an L lens or a 50 1.4 on it and it still pumps out beautiful images.


 
I took a few test shots last night indoors at up to ISO 3200. It handled the exposure nicely, and with modern raw processing, the high iso image turned out much better than expected.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 10, 2013)

I've had a 40D that has literally gone unused since I bought it shortly after the 40D was made available. 

I can already hear all the WHY's?

Well, I've been shooting film up until January of this year. I had several film cameras including a 4 x 5 so the 40D wasn't being used. I've been slowly selling off my film camera gear. Before coming across this post, I was considering selling the 40D. 

Maybe I should hold onto it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I've had a 40D that has literally gone unused since I bought it shortly after the 40D was made available.
> 
> I can already hear all the WHY's?
> 
> ...


 
I bought mine from a seller who wanted video. The price will keep dropping, so, if you don't use it, sell it. You can always buy one later for less.
I likely got a deal, $300-$350 is the top price.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 10, 2013)

The 40D was my first DSLR, and looking back at the photo's I took with it, it was a great camera! The 50D when it came out was of no interest to me - the 40D beats it in IQ.

After I got my 5D2 I sold the 40D, then started missing it for the crop factor. I then got a 7D and haven't really looked back at the 40D. Although... I did then buy a 400D for light travel use. The 400D is reminiscent of the 40D in that it uses the same sort of sensor (but with only Digic II, makes less good use of it). 

Owning the 400D now is an eye opener, it's a convenient little camera but I am very happy I went with the more expensive 40D at the time.


----------



## EOBeav (Apr 11, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> I found a really nice 40D with a Canon bg-e2n grip for about $350 bucks.



Good trade. I just sold my 450D XSi kit, with an extra battery for 250USD! I thought the person was getting a good deal at that price, but they were a deserving young person and had worked pretty hard for the money. I see the XSi kits regularly advertised in the 3-350 range.


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 11, 2013)

still love my old 40D  used now as a backup/macro/crop body.
only thing i don't like is the low lcd screen rez.
other than that it's a classic which can take some really high quality images.


----------



## emag (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an astro modified 40D that I also used for everyday photos until I picked up a 60D. My plan for some time has been to get a 6D or 5D3, sell the 40D and get the 60D modified. That was the plan, anyway. What's actually happened is that I've picked up some lighting gear and am looking at a robust ballhead and lenses instead of another body. The 40D still takes incredible astro shots and the 60D does everything else well. No sense selling what ain't broke and still works for what I do. Heck, I still have my old G2, maybe I'll get it modified for IR. Still like to get that 6D or 5D3, though.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Apr 16, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Robert Welch said:
> 
> 
> > Don't overlook the 30D either, there were probably more of those made and it's not that much less of a camera than the 40D. I've still got one of each, don't see a point in selling them as they just won't get me enough money to make it worth selling. I use them when I can, just to keep them operational, and they will serve as emergency or beater cameras when needed. Whenever I do use them, I marvel at just how good they were for the time, and still quite good unless you need high ISO performance (higher than 800 at least).
> ...


The 30D doesn't really have anything over the 20D other than screen size (but the 20D is still great!). I'd say the leap from 30D to 40D was more significant


----------



## corey.kaye (Apr 17, 2013)

emag said:


> I have an astro modified 40D that I also used for everyday photos until I picked up a 60D. My plan for some time has been to get a 6D or 5D3, sell the 40D and get the 60D modified. That was the plan, anyway. What's actually happened is that I've picked up some lighting gear and am looking at a robust ballhead and lenses instead of another body. The 40D still takes incredible astro shots and the 60D does everything else well. No sense selling what ain't broke and still works for what I do. Heck, I still have my old G2, maybe I'll get it modified for IR. Still like to get that 6D or 5D3, though.



How are you using the 40D to take astro shots? Was it modified?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm upgrading my 60d to the 5d mkiii and I'm concerned I will really miss my 60d. but I think after I get the 5d, I will be better off getting a 50d for the afma and slightly faster shots per second.


----------



## emag (Apr 17, 2013)

Cory.Kaye....yes it's modified for greater nsitivity to near-IR


----------



## andrewmw (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice camera, I have one since they came out, and I only registered on this forum as its time to upgrade. 278k shots have taken their toll, but its been faithful through rain or shine.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'm upgrading my 60d to the 5d mkiii and I'm concerned I will really miss my 60d. but I think after I get the 5d, I will be better off getting a 50d for the afma and slightly faster shots per second.


be prepared for the 50D's considerably greater noise.
When I had my 40D, and was thirsting for the AFMA and extra MP when the 50D came out, one look at some test shots and I decided to skip the 50D. It's my least liked x0D body for that reason.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2013)

Aglet said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm upgrading my 60d to the 5d mkiii and I'm concerned I will really miss my 60d. but I think after I get the 5d, I will be better off getting a 50d for the afma and slightly faster shots per second.
> ...


I was looking at the price of used fifties and they were outrageous considering i can get a new sixty d for the same price. so I'm not sure what I'll do, but I ess probably going to let my daughter have the 2nd body and I would use it as a back up when I needed to. who knows maybe the seventy will be awesome and I'll get that as my backup.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


Hi, I sold my 60D when I upraded to the 5D3, I miss it very much and do regret selling it. I didn't realize how good it would have been to have a good enough back up body. I liked all about it.


----------

